# Good electronic Watch?



## JackHudson81 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a cheap, electronic watch for a woman that isn't delicate? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jack.

Can you be a little more specific about your requirements?

E.g. watch size, what functions if any that are required, would the lady concerned be wanting to wear it whilst participating in sports or would it be more of a dress watch?

Just to give you an idea. MOH doesn't participate in sports and is more of a classy dresser, so two years ago I gave a her a Citizen solar powered dress watch for Xmas and she was over the moon with it. So a bit more detail will help us to help you.

Regards

David


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you mean the woman isn't delicate? or the Watch :laugh:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Can we also confirm that you mean 'electronic watch' in the strict sense (a vintage balance wheel driven watch with transistorized circuitry) rather than a more conventional quartz (battery driven) watch? Are you meaning to differentiate between quartz and mechanical (hand wound or automatic) when you say electronic?


----------



## wingcommander (Dec 12, 2015)

Take a look a these Tissot T 12 with electronical movement.

Large ones indeed but wonderfull!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

PC-Magician said:


> Do you mean the woman isn't delicate? or the Watch :laugh:


 I wondered too, I was picturing a six foot six, eighteen stone amazon.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> welcome jack! give the wife anything she wants. -- except a battery operated watch


----------



## ttsky008 (Dec 23, 2015)

I think Casio without doubt. Hope it could help you


----------

